# skinning squirrel and southern recipe



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

cook it up..southern recipe (one of many recipes for sq.)






one more...long cook recipe..2 hours plus






yet another...


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Man is he ever cleaning that thing the slow way.

Easy way: Tug the loose skin up on the middle of the back, cut a hole, stick a few fingers off each hand in, pull away from each other. The head side should pull right up to the paws and head, then you cut them off. The back end will pull to the paws, tail, and anus. Cut the paws and tail off, leave the anus. Pull and watch all the ooey gooey inside come out its butthole. Done. Takes all of 30 seconds. Assuming the anus gets cut you just pretend its a fish and gut it.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

the way you describe is how I did rabbits too but rabbit skin will tear sometimes whereas squirrel skin is tougher

There's more'n one way to skin a cat they say, hehe.

I started this thread to get response on different ways to field dress, skin, butcher and cook squirrel..thanks for responding! Let's see some more tips.

Old Miser comes to mind about here..he's a chef and of course knows his wild meats and beasts. Charles no doubt has some dandy contributions as well as MANY members who fancy squirrel on the table.

I'd be obliged if a few would do a video also. I just picked these off youtube because they looked like a good starting place.

There's sort of two main ways to cook squirrel.
1. butcher and flour and fry or BBQ it, eat.
2. butcher, flour, fry then simmer for a couple hours in a stew or sauce then eat. The later seems to make for more tender meat but my mom just fried it and we chowed down.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> the way you describe is how I did rabbits too but rabbit skin will tear sometimes whereas squirrel skin is tougher
> 
> There's more'n one way to skin a cat they say, hehe.
> 
> ...


I hickory smoked a few this past summer. First try was okay, but the second time I added a water bath for moisture. Since some of the meat is really thin it dries out super fast, the water bath helped a lot.

I have tried to start up a game recipe thread a few times to no avail. Good luck though.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't have much to contribute on these things, I'm still very much a novice when it comes to cooking game and smoking meats. But I always read with great interest fellers, rest assured of that!

Thank you for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Thats the way I skin em it takes me bout a minute for each one


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I've cured my own hams Virginia style, and bacon, for years, smoking them in a large cardboard box a washing machine came in with a simple electric hot plate as the heat source for putting wood chips on to create smoke. It works great and I also smoke white cheezes. Cut a small door, three cuts, in the side at the bottom so you can recharge the hot plate with another piece of wood (about the size of your thumb) every 20 minutes or so. I cold smoke, temp is less than 130degF. I use thorny locust to smoke with since there is no mesquite or oak here much less hickory, also I use wild cherry, plum and apple wood.

In a box that size I can smoke a dozen hams if I want, hanging them off broom handles poked through the box near the top. Surprising what one can do with an ordinary cardboard box.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I use to clean both rabbits and squirrels with the cut in the center of the back until someone showed me the way Chuck posted. I've been cleaning game that way for the last 20 years and like it a LOT better. Not as much hair ( if any ) gets on the game with that method.

Another problem I started to have with the cut in the middle was that the older I got, the less strength I had to pull the skin apart, not to mention the arthritis pain too. I started to use the above method which works great. However, again, as the years mounted the difficulty of continuously bending over became a problem but I still like this method. Solution , I bought the " Brown's Squirrel Skinner ", basically the same way but you don't have to bend over....problem solved.

By the way...both squirrel and rabbit are my favorite wild game.


----------

